# Brown Bear head mount



## Lane (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a brown bear shoulder mount that needs some repair, but is very fixable... looking for a place to fix it.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

What kind of repairs are needed? Please fill out your profile so that we can further assist you in locating a taxidermist in your area.


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2007)

Chris,
I'm in N. Idaho. Not sure if I want to put any expense into it, it has a chunk out of the nose and some other wear and tear.. I can send a photo, if you like.

Thanks


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Being in N. Idaho you are better off going to Taxidermy.net or the yellow pages and locating a taxidermist in your area. The price is going to depend on the extent of the damage.


----------

